# Please vote.....



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 19, 2009)

for this 2nd grader at Pittsville Elementary school.

Here is the email body from the art teacher.


> Pittsville students participated in the Heinz Ketchup Creativity Contest to design a ketchup packet. Heinz called me last Wednesday and out of 45,000 entries one of my second grade students, Colleen Lassa, was selected as a finalist by the artist Burton Morris. The public will selected the winner through online voting March 20th through March 25th @ http://www.ketchupcreativity.com/voting.aspx. Her design is a ketchup bottle swinging on a swing. If her design wins she will receive $1000, the art department will receive $1000 in art supplies, the kitchen will receive $1000 in ketchup, the design will be printed on 200 million ketchup packets, and the design will be made into a poster to hang at our school. The state of Wisconsin has never won this contest. Please vote and have everybody you know vote.


Pittsville is a small town of about 850 people. It is an honor to have one of our students in such a small community selected to be a finalist.

I do have permission from the art teacher to post this.

http://www.ketchupcreativity.com/voting.aspx is the link and should work today.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to vote for this fortunate 2nd grader from Pittsville school.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 19, 2009)

Kitty, the link didn't work


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 19, 2009)

The voting starts tomorrow. So, the link won't work until tomorrow.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 19, 2009)

DUH


----------

